# My tractor rolled down the hill opps



## 2003_PSD (May 23, 2008)

I don't think my t1520 fits big tractor category I did not see New Holland in the other forums.

I have been having issues with the brakes on my t1520 holding when the brakes are set. To make a long story short the tractor just rolled down the hill backwards and I have a major problem the casting is broke the lifting links are totaled one of the tires is damaged as well as the rim.
My question to repair this tractor is there special tools needed ad can I get a repair manual?

I have attached two pictures to help understand how bad it is, I do have insurance & I have contacted New Holland as well because this has been going on since I bought it and my dealer went out of business and the closest one was 60+ miles from me.

I hope this is not condensed to much.

Bill


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I don't see what you mean by casting?
The lift link (can screw/unscrew) should be replaced. The lift arm that is bent costs 150-250 or so. Mine had 1/2 the bend yours does and I used a sledge hammer and got it straight (off the tractor). A blacksmith with a forge could heat and straighten it bit by bit on the anvil. The bent piece where the Top links hook to the tractor is probably still useable as is. I'd remove the tire and rim and take it to a dealer- see what he thinks. It still holds air and that is good - just hammer to straighten? Is the tire filled. Don't use heat- tire can explode. 
For a manual- expensive 150 or so. Google tractor name + service manual or search tractor sites. Operator's manual are cheaper. I never trust my brake lock and don't use it to hold the tractor. I have a FEL. I lower the bucket to hold the tractor.

Good luck. I am not an expert by any means- just opinions. Take photos to a dealer- parts department and ask what they think has to be replaced.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I think he means this....


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Are your pedals locked together when you set the brake? How far down does the pedals travel? Does this have wet disc brakes?


----------



## Kevin Beitz (Sep 17, 2003)

Ouch That looks bad.... Big $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
I bet you have much more damage than your seeing.


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

I see the crack in the casting now, not good. That needs to come off. I know I could handle the other stuff but not that. Good luck with it. You said you have insurance? Why not go from there- appraisal and get it fixed?


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

What did the tractor hit and what damage if any, occurred there? How did the box scraper.....? fare?


----------

